# Corn



## Bloodhound (Nov 23, 2009)

If you all have not been paying attention to corn prices they just went up A LOT. I was told that at the end of the month they will be going up again 30 to 40 %.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Drought in the farm belt...


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Whiskey prices are next...

Pray for rain for the farmers in the midwest.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

what whiskey is still made from corn?


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup:

Some types of whiskey listed in the United States federal regulations[16] are:

Bourbon whiskey, which is made from mash that consists of at least 51% corn (maize).
Corn whiskey, which is made from mash that consists of at least 80% corn.
Malt whiskey, which is made from mash that consists of at least 51% malted barley
Rye whiskey, which is made from mash that consists of at least 51% rye.
Rye malt whiskey, which is made from mash that consists of at least 51% malted rye.
Wheat whiskey, which is made from mash that consists of at least 51% wheat.
These above-listed types of American whiskey must be distilled to no more than 80% alcohol by volume,:drink:


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Also still using it in our gas, thats what they say?????:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

its supposed to be rediculously high by hunting season. ive heard upwards of $20+ per bag!!! if so, ill be rationing it out a kernal at a time....lol


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

Better start driving around finding corn fields, maybe contract with local farmers to buy some corn before prices climb much higher.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Or maybe invest the money in a foodplot....better for the deer and turkey in the long run.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Or better yet invest the money in a foodplot. It's better for the deer and turkey in the long run.


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

Corn is in alot of stuff


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Stay tuned...I'll be buying bulk next week.....I saw a guy the other day buying corn at Academy. He bought a pallet full at 8 or a little over 8 a bag of 40 lb.:blink:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Stay tuned...I'll be buying bulk next week.....I saw a guy the other day buying corn at Academy. He bought a pallet full at 8 or a little over 8 a bag of 40 lb.:blink:


 ....& that guy may end up being the smartest hunter in the woods!


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Going to get a ton of 50lb bags at 9.99 on sale. Has been 13.99 a bag here last couple of weeks.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Well it's going to be a lot more soon. Corn crop was really bad this year.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

nastukey said:


> Or better yet invest the money in a foodplot. It's better for the deer and turkey in the long run.


+1...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Just got it for 10 a bag at Harris Feed in Vernon. Was told the Walnut Hill Coop had gone up a bit too.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Hunting on public land, guess it won't make much of a difference...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah that is true, but that has its own troubles, I won't set foot on the WMA's I value my life and property too much, beside I am sure you are more patient and tolerant than I am making you a better person and better suited to deal with it.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> yeah that is true, but that has its own troubles, I won't set foot on the WMA's I value my life and property too much, beside I am sure you are more patient and tolerant than I am making you a better person and better suited to deal with it.



I wouldn't say that, you just have to be willing to walk really far or take a boat someplace up river. There are public WMA areas I've hunted that I've never seen evidence of another footprint at. That being said, I'm still pretty terrible at hunting


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> yeah that is true, but that has its own troubles, I won't set foot on the WMA's I value my life and property too much, beside I am sure you are more patient and tolerant than I am making you a better person and better suited to deal with it.


In total agrement might as well stay home just dont have the Patientce for wma:thumbup:


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

What about Wally World corn, last I saw it was less than $8.00 a bag.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

What's a 55 gallon drum full going for at the Walnut Hill coop?


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

Just talked to a farmer who planted corn this year, says he does not know right now how much it will be, but should be harvesting by the end of next month. Will keep you guys posted on prices and harvest times...


----------



## dwc (Jul 9, 2012)

Just checked walmart corn prices in Mobile. 50 pounds for $9.42. Never seen it so high.


----------



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

I will have some ear corn in a couple weeks.... Corn going to be outrageous the norm price for ear corn 10.00 /bag 70-75 ear count these are large ears not nubbings .... Prolly will be 11/12.00 this year already have a lot spoke for if anyone is interested pm me with amount interested in and I will contact you with definit price when I harvest thanks


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sea~N~Red said:


> I will have some ear corn in a couple weeks.... Corn going to be outrageous the norm price for ear corn 10.00 /bag 70-75 ear count these are large ears not nubbings .... Prolly will be 11/12.00 this year already have a lot spoke for if anyone is interested pm me with amount interested in and I will contact you with definit price when I harvest thanks


Just wondering why local ear corn will be so much higher. Fuel, seed and fertilizer is high but not much different than the last couple of years. I understand supply and demand and I guess that it applies to ear corn deer feed.... But I don't see how. I guess you just sell it for what someone who has to have it is willing to pay, kinda like generators after a hurricane.
Haha... Somebody's probably gonna rip me a new one for that last statement, be gentle


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Try, you are right, raise the price because you can...sorta sucks

DWC, Never seen a Walmart w 50lb bags they are always 40's


----------



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

Well you can look at it any way you want .... Ear corn last longer on the ground b/c they have to chew it off the cob and fight through the shucks...personal belief and eye witness more bucks on ear corn than shelled corn ( more natural ) last, is no one wants to deal with the work of ear corn easier to combine it take it to the market and done! So yea supply and demand plays it's roll also if shelled goes up the common sense says unshelled will too .... Just sayin everyone has thoughts, beliefs, and hunting methods, if you have one that works don't change it if you don't like paying high prices and think it's easy and cheap to do (grow your own corn) I'm not trying to convience anyone to buy just putting to option out there if anyone has had the same experiences with ear corn as I have and looking to buy some if so I'll have a little if you find it cheaper buy it there I just know what I have in mine not what the other farmer has in his


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I ain't got a problem with it.... Was just thinking out loud - Make you some money


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

*corn*

do you sell by the ton?:whistling:


----------



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

Oh ok, it wasn't real clear, and honestly Not that much money to be made I only have a couple acres, I grow corn as a hobbie because I love to farm and watch corn grow.. Typically feed most of it and sale a small amout to returning hunters that have been buying for few years, I believe ear corn will be a hard find this year I could be wrong as a few fields was planted late but most will be harvested and sold as shelled corn at grain elevator just to keep from dealing with people fussing about the price I just wanted to offer it but if I don't sale the first ear that is fine by me I'll run combine through my field and sale to elevator also .... But any way sorry if I offended anyone and if there's anyone interested let me know


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

Wal-mart 7.88 Pace...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I heard 8.95 a bushel (56lbs) at the Co-op and $10 for 50 at the feed store, all re expecting it to go higher. Remember you have TAX at Wallyworld.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

9.25/bushel at Escambia Grain today. $59.00/ drum


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

OUCH, was 8.95 at Walnut Hill. with gas we determined it was the same price at walmart at 7.88 + tax per 40


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

so after a few calculations in my head.... HAHA
Esc. Grain is 16 1/2 cent per pound
Wal Mart is 21 cent per pound (including tax)
Now if your feeder that holds 200 pds runs 7 seconds in the morning and 9 seconds in the afternoon it should last about 30 days meaning you have put out right about 6 pounds per day, except after time changes there will be less time for them to eat so you should need less corn:whistling: So that means if you buy corn from Esc. Grain (which you should even if Wal-Mart is cheaper just to support local businesses & local farmers) you will spend $1 per day on corn. If you start early thats only $130 per season to run one feeder and in the end that aint a bad deal - if it dont get much higher


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Add the gas from the Co-op to where you are going to figure the "real cost". Walmart is "ON the way", the co-op is, for me 150 mile round trip. At least I am helping an American Farmer while not going broke myself. Of course everyone's situation is different. I think if it makes sense you should use the Co-op as I would IF it was closer or on the way to my lease.

Oh and I am cheap, 5 secs, 1 X a day is all the corn they get out of each of my 4 feeders...we feed 365 days a year. And you are better than me "in your head" I pulled out a calculator to figure it all out!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I guess you wouldn't want to help a Muslim oil baron get richer while trying to help an American corn farmer pay the fertilizer bill....Unless you figure the 10% Ethanol thing. 
As a general rule, I don't buy anything at Walmart....especially if it's cheaper. I will start a rumor here that Walmart's corn is imported from Venezuela. Support America's farmers - turn that feeder up Frank!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey everyone gets a subsidy but me so I will buy where it is best for my family, I earned the right! I am too cheap to turn the slinger up, and i feed for hogs not deer anyway! They can eat the green on the plot! If I could find it I would buy dry corn still on the ear to put in my roll barrels and forgo the slingers! You do know corn is not good for the deer anyway! I am supporting the American Farmer buying the corn at walmart and the state by the taxes! LOL


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> so after a few calculations in my head.... HAHA
> Esc. Grain is 16 1/2 cent per pound
> Wal Mart is 21 cent per pound (including tax)
> Now if your feeder that holds 200 pds runs 7 seconds in the morning and 9 seconds in the afternoon it should last about 30 days meaning you have put out right about 6 pounds per day, except after time changes there will be less time for them to eat so you should need less corn:whistling: So that means if you buy corn from Esc. Grain (which you should even if Wal-Mart is cheaper just to support local businesses & local farmers) you will spend $1 per day on corn. If you start early thats only $130 per season to run one feeder and in the end that aint a bad deal - if it dont get much higher



Calculate all ya want, but I usually go through 5-6K lb's a year.....I just checked where I get mine and it'll be 315.00 fer a ton!!!:blink:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

As a club we buy 15 tons from walnut hill coop divided over four trips throughout the season. We usually send six trucks thru with about three barrels per truck. That's over three tons, all bought and paid for at the same time, however they won't sell to us at the bulk rate. They say it's because it's in separate barrels/trucks. Y'all ever heard of this. Thinking about starting a thread about it but kinda would like to discuss it with them before I do. What do y'all think


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

They are right, pour a ton at a time into a container/truck and you get the bulk price...individual barrels, not so much.


----------

